# Unopened bits of the Williamson Tunnels, Liverpool



## godzilla73 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Williamson Tunnels, Liverpool*

Part of the Williamson Tunnels are open to the public, and as such they form an interesting curiosity to the passing tourist. This visit also included quite a bit that isn't open to the public, most notably the third and lowest level of the extraordinary triple-decker tunnel that Williamson built in Edge Hill for no apparent reason other than as a job creation scheme. Williamson was a philanthropist eccentric, who built a labyrinth of tunnels underneath Edge Hill during the 1800s. He had made his money at the height of Liverpool's mercantile boom at the end of the 18th century as an importer of tobacco.

Currently only a small proportion of the tunnels are accessible at all, and an even smaller proportion is open to the public. The preservation group that works on the tunnels are currently in the process of clearing as much as they can of the tunnels that remain but it is known that several have collapsed completely and more have been built on so extensively that they are unlikely to ever be accessible at all. There are numerous reasons put forward as to why Williamson built the tunnels, such as personal enjoyment (there was definitely a tunnel that connected his house to the local pub!) job creation for the workless of Liverpool or Williamson's own belief that Armageddon was about to arrive any day!.

Anyway, enjoy the photos.Fluffy and Newage were there too, and as they are both considerably better photographers than me, they might be persuaded to put up some pics too...

These first bits are the entrance from the road. When you enter, at your eye level is where the floor of the first level of the main tunnel was. They've removed this to look at the floor of the second level, which is also part of the roof of the triple decker...confused? So was I.



















As you can see, there are tunnels built over tunnels built over tunnels! Newage tries to throw some light on this confusion with his head torch....




In the other public bit, there are some interesting Victorian finds which have been dug out













On the outside of the public bit you can get some sense of how the tunnels looked as double and triple deckers.





These last ones are of the bits that aren't open to the public. Down here its very dark, cold and muddy. They've only cleared out about 5ft of mud and rubbish, so it was cosy in places with the dozen of us that were down there. We didn't really have a huge amount of time down here, which is why the photos aren't the best, but still an interesting trip.









There are also bits of tunnel that have been started, built and then filled in again. More of Williamsons job creation!





Cheers
GDZ


----------



## phill.d (Mar 30, 2010)

Great place that, good history behind it.
Are those Subterranean Ducks or something on the second pic lol?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> ...such as personal enjoyment (there was definitely a tunnel that connected his house to the local pub!)...



Looks like he had his priorities right! 
What an interesting place. I love the collection of finds...reminds me of the'museum' of field collections I had when a child.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 30, 2010)

phill.d said:


> Great place that, good history behind it.
> Are those Subterranean Ducks or something on the second pic lol?



I think they were a bit of joke left down there by the clearance crew. Rubber decoys - but they do look realistic from that height!


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 1, 2010)

Had this on the bookmarks for a long time ,it might be of interest to someone

http://www.williamsontunnels.com/index.htm


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Godzy et all !!
This was a really interesting visit,even though i didnt manage to get a single piccy-SULK SULK-due to a combination of rushing about,everywhere being too cramped to really set up a tripod and not really liking to do flash phots !!!PLEASE dont have a go-it's just the way i am,ask Newage !!Anyway apart from that it is well worth a visit,if nothing else just for the enthusiasm and dedication of the tour guides.!!Williamson was truly a good man (or so it seems) an early day socialist-Good old Billy Bragg would have been mega impressed. !! Question is i wonder if he would be voting NEW Labour at the up n coming elections (i feel NOT )
PS Edge Hill has to be seen to be believed it is row upon row of boarded up terraced housing and disused shops etc !!You could spend months exploring here.So if youre in the area give it a whirl !!
PPS 'twas good to finally meet you Godzy,see you on Sat !!


----------

